

Ask HN: Can you Recommend a good Recommendation Engine? - mrfish

I am writing a proposal for a company that has a lot of data in all forms, text, video (youtube I think and others), mp3 and wants to index it and make it relevant to searchers.  For example, if a cook signs up, they get all the data related to being a cheif including how to take care of burns, fires, or things like that that don't necessarily have the word cook in it.  I need some good resources or a starting point so I can research this and put something together for them.  Any help would be very very welcome!<p>They suggested Sitecore’s Content Management Solutions tool but I've never heard of it.
======
yan
<http://www.directededge.com>

------
keefe
This project seems shockingly ambitious. I think anything that you get, you
will have to write quite a bit of manual stuff for your specific use cases. I
think quite a lot of work has gone into the Netflix Prize and the discussion
of this has a lot of useful points. Also, did you check academic research on
citeseer?

------
sidmitra
>"they get all the data related to being a cheif including how to take care of
burns, fires, or things like that that don't necessarily have the word cook in
it"

This seems almost impossible to pull off, unless you can tap into some dataset
that already links cooking to burns etc.

~~~
coderdude
I'd be surprised if the Open Mind Common Sense project didn't have data like
"burn" is something that can happen when "cook"

<http://openmind.media.mit.edu/>

------
rw
This is a blatant "hey can I crowdsource my duties?" kind of question. If they
suggested something and you've never heard of it, you could look it up.

